# Where to begin



## Disc Jockey (May 24, 2009)

Disclaimer: I have little to no idea of what I am talking about so don't be afraid to use plain language and tell me I'm an idiot, I can take it.

That being said, this is what I'm looking at. I would like to buy a bow to do some target shooting in my back yard. I will be the primary user but I will be sharing it with others quite a bit. I am leaning towards a long bow/instinctive shooting kind of setup but that's literally as far as I've gone with the decision.

I would appreciate any info and advice on manufacturers and models along with how to decide such things as draw length, weight, etc. I am not looking for the latest and greatest as this will be my intro to the sport, and am hoping to keep the purchase in the neighborhood of $150 or so. I am not sure if that is realistic or not for a bow of reasonable accuracy. I have no problems buying used if need be, as long as I know what to look for and what is a decent price.

Thanks!

DJ


----------



## FLcracker (Apr 16, 2009)

If you want a bow that everyone can use then you do not have to worry about DL or DW. I would check into the Mathews Genesis. It does not have a set DL and has about a 20# DW. It is a good all around camp bow. That means anybody can pick it up and use it. The only thing with this bow you have to choose is RH or LH. Hope this helps. Oh by the way this bow is used in the National After School Program.


----------



## Disc Jockey (May 24, 2009)

Thanks for the response. That's a little different than what I had pictured in my mind but I think it would do perfectly. Any thoughts on the genesis vs. the genesis pro?


----------



## FLcracker (Apr 16, 2009)

The main difference with the Pro is you can set the DL and has a DW you can set up to 25#. If you set a DL and DW then not everyone will be able to use it. Also you must remember that both of these bows have zero let off. Which means whatever weight you draw back you have to hold. Hope this helps.


----------



## Disc Jockey (May 24, 2009)

That helps tremendously, standard genesis it is  Oddly enough zero let off appeals to me, even though I would guess that has a detrimental effect on overall accuracy and power.


----------



## FLcracker (Apr 16, 2009)

Not necessarily. We had a girl in the youth division of our local league shooting a genesis against other kids shooting regular compounds with sights and stabilizers. She cleaned the floor with them. I think she was 11.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* DJ. Have fun here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Bronion30 (Jul 9, 2005)

I agree. The Genesis would be your best bet for what you are wanting to do with it.

Welcome to AT


----------



## Disc Jockey (May 24, 2009)

Thanks for the replies and the welcome. I am going to head out and pick this up tomorrow.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

Welcome to AT


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## Scott07/OH (Feb 9, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!!


----------



## Deerslayer25 (Mar 11, 2006)

Welcome to AT


----------

